# Circus time in the evening



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonder if others who have two or more Vizslas have this occur? About 8pm Chloe and Bailey go into "crazy mode" in the middle of the living room. It normally starts with keep-a-way of a little squeaker ball but after a couple minutes the ball is forgotten about and it is just a take down, twirl around, flip over fun for all. Usually lasts about 5 minutes and then they both settle for the evening. 

Bailey having a 20 pound advantage over Chloe doesn't seem to deter her from giving it her all. He can win anytime he chooses, but it is fun to watch as he lets her dominate him from time to time. He will go into a submissive roll over on his back as she just gives him heck. Their collars take the most abuse. 

Just another fun part of owning these dogs.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

We seem to have a last wind moment of the night. Sometimes we wonder where it possibly could have come from after everything that we did that day to wear the kid out, but usually a few minutes later, he's fast asleep. Now, we just call it his "grand finale." Funny creatures!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Every night between 9-10 we get crazy Mac!! He will roll on his back with teeth hanging out and sort of roll back and forth then get up suddenly and come at us to try and get us to play. This can go on for 5 mins or an hour. Then suddenly he is out for the count. Sometimes we are unable to put up with it if it goes on for more than 15 mins so it is off to his crate for a 5 mins to chill then he comes out calm. The calm last for 2 mins sometimes but other times leads to him falling asleep. Crazy hour!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have also noticed a surge in energy btw. 6 pm-9pm. We must walk or suffer the consequences. Generally, the later we go the more anxious Sam becomes. 
This is something my previous dog did not have. 
Also, evening outings duration does not matter much, but seems just as important as water and food.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

born36 said:


> Every night between 9-10 we get crazy Mac!! He will roll on his back with teeth hanging out and sort of roll back and forth then get up suddenly and come at us to try and get us to play. This can go on for 5 mins or an hour. Then suddenly he is out for the count. Sometimes we are unable to put up with it if it goes on for more than 15 mins so it is off to his crate for a 5 mins to chill then he comes out calm. The calm last for 2 mins sometimes but other times leads to him falling asleep. Crazy hour!


Elroy does the *same exact thing*. It starts with him rubbing up against the ottoman, which is the sign to give him some space and let him get it out.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL. These posts are great. What would I do without this community?!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My lot are exactly the same, but it's just after dinner time that they get there energy burst. Tug of war, keep away and wrestle-chase-wrestle are the standard fair. Astro always likes a game of tug with me too.


----------

